# Parking disability permits



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 25, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has one of these for handicapped parking? I am seriously considering applying due to needing to run to the bathroom and also being so weak. It can be a real issue when circling around a parking lot looking for a space if you need to go or parking for and being weak and in a lot of pain. 

I'm sure my doctor would sign off on it but I'd need to look into the application process. It's not something id ever use unless I needed it. I hate people who abuse the system and take away from people who need it like those sick or the elderly.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 25, 2013)

This has a been asked off and on over the years and each time I've looked it up the answer is still the same, no (unfortunately).

"You may qualify for a DP placard or DP license plates if you have impaired mobility due to having *lost use of one or more lower extremities, or both hands*, or have a diagnosed disease that substantially *impairs or interferes with mobility*, or one who is severely disabled to be *unable to move without the aid of an assistive device*. You may also qualify if you have specific, *documented visual problems, including lower-vision or partial-sightedness*." https://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/brochures/fast_facts/ffvr07.htm

Now if you needed a cane or walker or some other assistance device for either joint pain, back pain etc or if your eyesight is extremely impaired then you might be able to get one.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you Jennifer I'm shocked to be honest because I have witnessed so many with those permits who seem to have no mobility issues. I didn't even consider that they would limit the definition of disability to mobility alone. That is very disappointing, thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## afidz (Jul 25, 2013)

NGNG you coudl still try to get it, it couldn't hurt and be worth the try.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 25, 2013)

It's possible because even though my state lists mostly mobility or lung issues it also says this: 

"Any other physical or mental impairment not previously listed which constitutes an equal degree of disability, and imposes unusual hardship in the use of public transportation and prevents the person from getting around without great difficulty."


----------



## plaidknitter (Jul 25, 2013)

I've heard of parents of autistic kids getting/qualifying for handicap placards because of safety issues in parking lots. I think it is worth talking to your doctor about. 

Also some mobility impairments are not visible. My kid has impaired mobility (weakness, affected gait, nerve pain, nerve damage, stamina issues) that would qualify her for a placard (we dont have one but dr's have said we could get one) but are not visible unless you are watching for a long time and see the lack of stamina or closely scrutinize her gait. Many orthotics and braces can fit under/be hidden by clothes too.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jul 25, 2013)

NGNG, I'm not sure if it varies state-by-state, but a friend of mine from high school has a prosthesis (she was born without fingers on her left hand) and she was offered a handicap placard for her car when she first got her license - I believe it was the DMV who offered it to her.  She turned it down because having a prosthesis didn't hinder her ability to walk obviously (it didn't really hinder her at all, she can do pretty much everything that someone with 10 fingers could do).  From what she said, they saw her prosthetis and just offered her the placard, didn't even ask to see doctor documentation or anything like that.  So long story short, in Wisconsin anyway, they seem to hand those things out pretty easily to anyone who looks disabled.  If you show up to the DMV with a cane/walker and ask about it, they may be quite accommodating.

I see that my friend wouldn't fit the description Jennifer posted - my friend technically has a left hand, just no fingers on it.  And she has the use of the hand (as much as you can use a hand by itself anyway), and her right hand is normal, so really technically she does have the use of both hands.  So anyway, I feel like it's definitely worth a try to look into.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 25, 2013)

I suppose I can always apply and worst thing be turned down. I think needing to run to the bathroom and having less than 30 seconds or being so weak and dizzy to walk from chronic dehydration qualifies as a disability but we have an invisible disability.


----------



## LindaS (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a handicap parking permit, but only due to my back and leg issues.  It must vary state by state, because when I got mine, I needed a doctor to sign off on it and then there were only certain conditions that can get them.  It couldn't hurt to look into it in your state.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Aug 8, 2013)

I do have osteoporosis but I'm not sure that would qualify me. I have pains but its probably not something they will factor.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 8, 2013)

No harm in asking to find out.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 8, 2013)

I got one after knee surgery - it was pretty easy to get, just had a note from my doctor which I took to the City for my temporary permit. 

As others said, it doesn't hurt to ask your doctor if they would write you a note...

Here is the form you need - 
http://www.dmv.ny.gov/forms/mv6641.pdf

This might be your 'in' - o Unable to walk 200 ft. without stopping


----------

